

What The iPhone 7 Might Look Like - okibeogezi
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-iphone-7-concept-photos-2015-1

======
dang
It's against the rules to editorialize titles on Hacker News. Please read the
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

